# spider mites?



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2015)

does this look like spider mites? 

View attachment IMG_0666.jpg


View attachment IMG_0665.jpg


View attachment IMG_0664.jpg


View attachment IMG_0663.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2015)

never mind that question. i confirmed that i have a spider mite infestation. what do you folks do the get rid of them? azamax? spinosad? or sumpin' different? thanks. of8...


----------



## burnin1 (May 27, 2015)

The spots do look suspicious.

Get a magnifying glass.  Get a sheet of white paper.  Lightly shake the stem of a possibly infested leaf over the white sheet of paper.  Look at the paper with the magnifying glass.  The paper will make the spider mites show up more easily.  If you see them, you have them.  I hope you don't.

Good Luck!


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2015)

i do have them, burnin1. what do you find works best to get rid of them or am i screwed?


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2015)

i used an eye loupe. i can see the little buggers...


----------



## burnin1 (May 27, 2015)

Go to a grow shop and get some Avid or anything containing pyrethoids. Apply once every five days while in veg state.
Any severely infested leaves should be removed.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2015)

cool. thanks, burnin1. i will head there today.


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2015)

Are you sure they aren't thrip? you actually say a mite?  I use SNS products. Organic. That looks like thrip damage to me not spider mite.
 If you want that infor i will share..

If it is really sm i am so sorry you have the borg.  Clean everything, most of us have been there and it sucks, but do able.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2015)

i guess i will have to take a closer look-see. i saw a couple of creepy crawlies. i don't see any webs so maybe that means thrips. i am going to need to do a bit more research. thanks rose.


----------



## burnin1 (May 27, 2015)

Spidermites usually start at the bottom leaves and work their way up the plant. Thrips will have an elongated body type when you see them. 
Did you see any webbing? With that much leaf damage it would be noticeable. I think Rosebud is right, this may be thrips. Because thrips have developed a resistance to many common pesticides horticultural oils or insecticidal soaps may be the way to go.

Best wishes!


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2015)

Sierranaturalscience.com


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2015)

i've seen no webs. are thrips the good kinda bad? a 'it could be a whole lot worse' scenario?


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2015)

Thrips are bad but not as bad as spider mites. You might think about getting some blue sticky traps to hang in your grow as a first alert system.  Thirps suck the life out of the leaves. Get rid of them. You can start with soap, but you have to keep a good eye out or they will be back.


----------



## burnin1 (May 27, 2015)

Both are not good for your plants.  Spider Mites can be especially devastating.
pics









Thrip Pic





I hope this helps.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2015)

i took a good look. the bug-ses are spider mites...

does diatomaceous earth work on these?


----------



## Grower13 (May 27, 2015)

oldfogey8 said:


> i took a good look. the bug-ses are spider mites...
> 
> does diatomaceous earth work on these?


 

no......... you best know........ get ready for war.


----------



## budz4me (May 27, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> no......... you best know........ get ready for war.



Yep it will be a war thats for sure!!

I have used SNS209 for a few years, works good. 

Problem is that I find bugs (mites especially) build up a resistance to alot of the sprays and chemicals used to kill/deter them.

I would recommend using SNS209 as the infantry in your assault, then have a few backups (liquid ladybug, etc) as the artillery fire to support your campaign against the infestation.

Rotating methods can help prevent mites from building up a resistance to one form of treatment to another.

Hope I was of some help to you, and best of mojo to you and your fight!


Oh, and by no means do this until someone else chimes in here....but I have found with my veggies that a mix of 10:1 isopropyl alcohol/water mix sprayed on the leaves at night would eradicate any infestations I ever had outside.  I do it at night, so by the time light hits the leaves the alcohol has long been evaporated.

Never tried it on MJ, so I dont wanna act like I did.....I was always afraid to kill my plants....but it NEVER has been an issue with my veggies.


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2015)

Great post up there. Good advice.^^^


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 27, 2015)

SNS 209 is meant to prevent infestations.  If you have an active infestation as you have, I would recommend SNS 217.  That is the treatment for active mites.  Then when they are gone, use SNS 209 to prevent infestation.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2015)

I appreciate all the advice. I will fight the good fight I hope.


----------



## shahomy (May 28, 2015)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldfogey8*
> 
> 
> ...


 
What is it used for?(diatomaceous earth)


----------



## Grower13 (May 28, 2015)

shahomy said:


> What is it used for?(diatomaceous earth)


 

very sharp edges on the granules....... put it in the soil and it cuts the exoskeleton on many types of insects and insect larvae  ........ and you can and do eat it........... kills fleas and flies......... and even helps us loose weight........  Google it....... very interesting stuff.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 28, 2015)

DE is not good to treat spider mites though, as they live and breed on the undersides of the leaves.  DE is usually only effective on soil-borne pests.  I believe it also caused them to dehydrate, but that may be related to the cutting of the exoskeleton.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 28, 2015)

thanks for the info on DE. interesting stuff. so i sprayed my plants down with some pyrethrin today before the lights were off(i am on an 18/6 light cycle due to heat issues right now but i am still in veg obviously). just some stuff i bought at the local hardware store because i did not have time to head to the grow store. i also bought some neem oil for the change up you all are suggesting. i looked at the plants after the lights came back on and the majority of the little buggers seem dead but i did see some live ones. maybe they hatched after the spray? anyways, should i hit the plants with another dose of pyrethrin tomorrow or should i hit them with neem oil or should i wait a week or more/less and do one of the above? i also scrubbed the tent out with hot soapy water.


----------



## MR1 (May 29, 2015)

I did what you are doing Oldfogey, used Garden friendly Konk which killed the existing mites but but realized I needed something more so I bought some SNS 209 to go with the Konk I was using. The 209 takes a week or so to work it's way into the plant, meanwhile I kept using the Konk to keep them under control until the 209 did it's thing. That was over a year ago and have not seen any mites since, I quit adding the 209 after that batch of plants were done but I reuse my soil so I think there is a residual amount still in the soil. Still should add a bit in veg as a preventative.


----------



## burnin1 (May 29, 2015)

SNS 209 is a great preventative measure!  

Has anyone ever tried Spider Mite predators?    Do they work?

In past encounters with spider mites I have always used the nuclear option with Avid or some stuff from under the counter at a grow shop.  Stuff in an unmarked vial with no instructions other than verbal.  Probably stuff that is illegal in this State.

I use organic soil,nutes and  preventative pest control and wonder if these would be a viable option should I encounter spider mites again.   I have never seen them used. Just curious about other methods of control.  

Danny Danko at High Times magazine has this to say about these predators.

Organic Pest Control 
 There are beneficial insects to combat every plague, and dozens of natural sprays that are effective, and nontoxic ways to eliminate the pests that damage plants. Chemical bombs and synthetic pesticides have no place in any cannabis garden. Predator mites and ladybugs are simple to acquire through the mail, and it's actually kind of fun to watch them devour their prey-the evil vegetarian bugs that have been feasting on your plants. Smoke a big spliff, get a nice-size magnifying glass and watch the massacre unfold. It's like Discovery Channel, but with weed! 



http://www.buglogical.com/spider-mite-predator/


----------



## MR1 (May 29, 2015)

That is why I use the 209 , all natural, non chemical.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2015)

thx mr1. forgot to mention that i ordered a 'pesticide sample kit' from sns which has enough 209 to make 9 gallons, some 217 that will make 10 oz and some 203 for fungus gnats(which i don't have... yet). i just did not want to delay getting after that little buggers. i think this sample kit will be enough to get me through this grow cycle. i also got a sample kit of of their 604a and b which is their veg and flowering ferts just for kicks.

i was thinking about where i may have picked up the mites. i had put some of my house plants in the tent. but they had been in the house all winter and i have not seen any mites on them. i put some of my vegetable seed trays in there to get a head start on the growing season but the soil was fresh out of the bag. so i kind of suspect they were in the soil which pisses me off. i have been growing for 2 years and this is my first issue with bugs. the soil is new for me(and a mistake i wont make again).


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 3, 2015)

checked the plants for spider mites and they have returned though there are not as many this time. gave them a good spraying with neem oil this time(last week was pyrethrin).  i have some sns 203 and 217 on the way so next round will be that. the good news is the older BeP is looking healthier than i have seen her in quite a while.

i am letting them dry out really well between waterings which is a change from my previous grows. they do seem to like that... 

View attachment IMG_0677.jpg


View attachment IMG_0676.jpg


View attachment IMG_0675.jpg


View attachment IMG_0674.jpg


View attachment IMG_0673.jpg


View attachment IMG_0672.jpg


View attachment IMG_0671.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 3, 2015)

It's war..........
View attachment untitled.png


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 9, 2015)

i dosed my plants with sns 604a and sns 209 a couple of days ago. hoping that the soil drench will control the mites long term.


----------



## budz4me (Jun 11, 2015)

I used to have all out wars with those darn mites.

SNS209 is great as a preventative measure, will not reverse a bad infestation.

I really think the one thing that has cured my mite issues is the hygienic steps I take B4 going into grow room.

I always change into a fresh set of clothes, I brush my hair and wash my arms and hands off with soap/water.

The first 3 go arounds was nothing but war, the last 2 grows (including the one I just started 2 months ago) I have been 100% bug free.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 11, 2015)

I do a lot of prevention and exterminating when I'm not growing.......... to be such fragile bugs they are a pain......... water will knock them back and even kill them........ prevention and a proactive approach are very important........ easier to keep from getting them than it is to get rid of them after you got them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 11, 2015)

Budz is correct.  SNS is to prevent an infestation.  SNS 217 is the thing to use if you have an infestation.  You cannot be sure you have killed anything initially.  There are eggs that a lot of pesticides do not kill.  Spider will return stronger and more pesticide resistant if they are not treated with something good. 

Spider mites are anything but fragile--they are the Borg...and they ared very hard to eradicate once you have them.  I have had SNS products fail before--just not be enough.  
Sometimes I have to get out the big baddie pesticides--Forbid, FloraMite, avid.


----------



## umbra (Jun 11, 2015)

Well since I have moved to Cali, it has been all out war. I have forbid, floramite, mighty wash, but it was a pyrethrin fogger that has done the best for us. I do the room with fresh plants then again before flower. Plants are significantly healthier than spraying the plants.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 11, 2015)

i actually got some of the 217 as well. i just had not seen any mites since i treated them once with permethrin and once with neem oil. then i saw a couple yesterday when i was examining the plants. i blasted again with the permethrin and i think i will go at them with the 217 next.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 11, 2015)

Please do not use neem oil.  It is useless against mites and it clogs the pores of the plant.  I don't personally think it is good for anything....but the trash container. 

If you see mites, they have not been eradicated.  don't ***** foot around or you will have super resistant mites that nothing can kill.

Umbra,  good to know about the pyrethrins.  I do have a couple of Dr. Doom doggers.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Neem oil can make your grow taste horrible.

I tried it years ago when I lived in the hot climate of the Big Valley.

I have never had any luck with it. The Borg just laugh at neem oil.

They prolly give each other hot oil massages with it. 

I feel your pain right now and wish you all the best!


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 12, 2015)

After 2 weeks of fighting them oldfogey some peeps would go to the nuclear option........ which is hang a couple of Hot Shot pest strips in the grow room and nuke them #%$ @$%$.......... especially if you have no plants in flower. :chuck:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 12, 2015)

good info. thanks. i have no plants in flower. i hope the one spraying of neem oil wont affect my plants long term. i cannot seem to do anything right on this grow...

umbra - what brand of fogger do you use? that sounds like a great plan. thanks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 12, 2015)

Hot shot strips don't work well.  Trust me--I battle spider mites on a regular basis--the only pest I get.  If you have have battling mites for 2 weeks and still have them, you probably have very resistant mites.  Unfortunately every time you treat them with something ineffective, they come back stronger and more pesticide resistant.  

Dr. Doom makes pyrethrin foggers.  I generally use Forbid if I have to get down and nasty with them


----------



## umbra (Jun 12, 2015)

my hydro store had 2 different brands. I looked at the ingredients and chose the 1 with the highest % of pyrethrum. It was called Total Release or something like that


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 12, 2015)

cool. i see that brand on my local grow shops website. i will give that a try.

thanks umbra and thg...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2015)

So does that stuff not get into the plant,,and how safe is your weed with that crap all over it? Sounds to me like something that might not be good to ingest. I hate Pesticides. Have to wounder how much Dank in the stores are loaded with Pesticides???


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 12, 2015)

i did some reading about pyrethrin and it is a chemical naturally found in an african chrysanthemum. sounds like umbra only uses it before flowering. the sns stuff i bought does get into the plant too but i think i will stop it a month or so before i harvest if i am still using it and if i ever get to that point. been a long unfruitful grow...


----------



## umbra (Jun 12, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> So does that stuff not get into the plant,,and how safe is your weed with that crap all over it? Sounds to me like something that might not be good to ingest. I hate Pesticides. Have to wounder how much Dank in the stores are loaded with Pesticides???


 I can not say how all clubs do it, but the ones I work with send samples out to be tested. They check for pesticides, bugs, molds, ect as well as THC %. I get a print out once they have been tested, then I can get paid. If it doesn't meet those standards, it is returned to me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2015)

umbra said:


> I can not say how all clubs do it, but the ones I work with send samples out to be tested. They check for pesticides, bugs, molds, ect as well as THC %. I get a print out once they have been tested, then I can get paid. If it doesn't meet those standards, it is returned to me.


Awesome to know Bro,,was a little concerned when i heard Bombs. Reminds me of whe i did Pest Control as a young man for Roaches.


----------

